# NX color ?



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

hi guys. my first time here, so forgive me if this question has been asked before. I just receive as a gift the 1/350 NX-01. what a beast. anyway, I'm in some kinda of dilemma. I got the pictures from PL website and I really don't know what should be the base color. My brother tells me Steel, but it looks like Aluminium to me. is there somebody here that can solve this problem ?

thanks !
Butch


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Butch,
I've always gone with a Stainless Steel and Aluminum plate combo


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks Lou
do you know where i can get some stainless steel ? is there any company who's better than the other...


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Alclad is probably the best for paint to mimic natural metal. To truly match the color of the NX-01, you need to add just a _hint_ of copper to the other colors you use. Most people don't do that, but it is _definitely_ there in the CGI series model. 

Here's a link to Alclad's site: http://www.alclad2.com/

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll second Lou's suggestion of Steel and Aluminum paints.

Also, I strongly recommend once you have it painted, use SnJ gold powder (available at http://www.internationalhobby.com/ihs/kpitem.asp?ItemCode=SNJ7958; I got mine through snjmodelproducts.com, though the company apparently sold and the products aren't for sale there at the moment). 

The NX-01 had a slight gold tone which gave it a warmer cast; in some shots it was more visible than others, but it is most clear in the shots where Enterprise and Columbia were flying together in a fourth-season episode. Columbia had a cooler, just-silver type look, while Enterprise clearly had a warmer goldish look to it.

Welcome to the board, by the way!


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

When I painted mine, I kind of stumbled onto a good combination. I used Pollyscale Flat Aluminum for the lighter metallic color and a 1:1 mix of Testor's Model Master Graphite Metallic and German Silver for the darker color. The grahite/silver was sprayed on first, masked, and the whole thing was painted aluminum. I think the graphite really helped give it that "gold" cast to it that justin was talking about. You can see the results I got here: http://www.andysrandomstuff.com/trek/nx01/

Of course, I went for a simplified two color scheme instead of the more accurate 3-4 color scheme.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks everyone for the quick answers. i had no idea about the copper paint on the NX. I think it will be just great. and, one other question about it. some parts are kind of gold-copper ( bridge dome, and some other parts on the hull). is it really gold, or there's some kind of mix I can do to get it right the first time ?

Butch


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

For the bridge dome, the turbo-chargers (on the tops of the fairings), the collar around the crystal on the warp-field governor, the sensor pallets and the ring on the forward part of the warp engines, I used brass.

For the RCS thruster packs and the ribbed oblong shapes on the backs of the warp engines, I used Testors "Jet Exhaust" acrylic. It's fairly close to brass, but has a dirtier look to it that fits well with those parts.

But back to the regular hull (my base was steel with my two-tone main aztec in aluminum plate and dark anodonic gray; I also used a third, custom mix of silver and gold to do small, random panels all over the ship before applying the main aztec), when you use the gold powder, the trick is to do it sparingly. You want a hint of gold, but not a gold cast that's blatantly obvious.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Removed


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

hi geino,
I just cannot imagine how long it took you to take all those references. you got a lot of patience. when you'll be done with the NX of yours, let us see the beast. By the way, I will consider your offer. very, very interesting.

Butch


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Justin and Butch - On the DVDs for Season 4 the FX people stated that Columbia was deliberately colored a diffrent shade of gray frome Enterprise. Other than the few minor hull diffrences (deflector dish) This was done to change the lighting and make the ship look newer and improve on what had been done with her sister ship.

Butch

It will take me quite a bit of time to do mine since I want to put in as much as I can. 

I will be start scratch building the launch bays over the next month or so. After they are done I will copy them into resin for anyone who wants them. 

I will also do the inspection pod bay when I do the launch bay.

Then I will try to make the phase cannons. The catch will be they are smaller than 1/4 of an inch. Just look at all of the airlocks on the model - they have to fit in them. If I am successful I will make copies of them.

I also intend to light the model.

Since it appears that the NX class of starships were named after Space Shuttles, would the ships be named as follows?
NX-01 Enterprise
NX-02 Columbia
NX-03 Challenger
NX-04 Discovery
NX-05 Atlantis
NX-06 Endevour

We know the NX Class was in service for at least 10 years and only the first 4 years were shown during the show. Why would Starfleet only build 2 ships?

I am considering either Atlantis or Endevour for the name of my ship.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

geino,
I always asked myself this damn question : why only two NXs ? If we were today in space, I shall say : budget... and economy. By the way, I always liked the name Atlantis, but Challenger has a special place in my heart..


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Butch

If I am interpeting the Enterprise story correctly - budget was not the issue. The had to convince the Vulcan's that Humans were ready to be in space. So once they proved it they were able to move forward. They proved it with Enterprise, although so would question it as being positive proof. Then construction began on Columbia. I would need to double check, but I think the first images were shown end of year 2 when Enterprise was recalled after the attack on earth. Columbia was finished a little over a year later. 

Out of respect Columbia and Challenger will alway hold a special place in my heart as well.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

butch101 said:


> geino,
> I always asked myself this damn question : why only two NXs ? If we were today in space, I shall say : budget... and economy. By the way, I always liked the name Atlantis, but Challenger has a special place in my heart..


If one follows the lines of the NCC numbers which were apparently derived from the old NC aircraft registratoin numbers, then....

NC = normal registration (C no longer used as it is redundant)

NX = Experimental (Still in use)

How many experimentals would they build?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

bigjimslade - were they experimental? On at least one occasion Archer said "That is an NX class star ship" To me that means that all ships within that class would be called NX ships and have the designation of NX on their hull. I think NX came to be used for experimental ships some time after Enterprise but before the other shows. Also remember that Starfleet was in its earliest stages at this point, so most of the rules haves have not been laid out at this point.

We now that NX was used to designate experimental ships by the time of Next Gen and DS9. We can assume the same for TOS. I don't think we can assume the same for Enterprise.

Of course for continuity errors I can bring up NX-01-A from Voyager, the USS Dauntless.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

geino said:


> Justin and Butch - On the DVDs for Season 4 the FX people stated that Columbia was deliberately colored a diffrent shade of gray frome Enterprise. Other than the few minor hull diffrences (deflector dish) This was done to change the lighting and make the ship look newer and improve on what had been done with her sister ship.


Yeah, Rob Bonchune (of Eden FX; Rob was one of the show's visual effects supervisors) occasionally pops in around here (posting as NX01Rob) and has said the same. I noticed it again the other day looking through the photos on your CD; the shot of Columbia and Enterprise "belly to belly" really shows the contrast.




geino said:


> Since it appears that the NX class of starships were named after Space Shuttles, would the ships be named as follows?
> NX-01 Enterprise
> NX-02 Columbia
> NX-03 Challenger
> ...


You could keep going with NX-07 Buran (or it could be NX-06, with Endeavour as NX-07) and NX-08 Pitchka.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

justinleighty said:


> Yeah, Rob Bonchune (of Eden FX; Rob was one of the show's visual effects supervisors) occasionally pops in around here (posting as NX01Rob) and has said the same.


Yes; it was he who confirmed that the NX-01 coloring has a touch of copper in it.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

hey Geino, about the Vulcan story, I didn't remember. but when I was talking about budget and economy, here in Canada, this is the main issue about everything. 

Butch


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

As far as colors for the NX-01, I used Testors Metalizer paints for my hull colors. These paints are "buffing paints", which when rubbed out after application, tend to shine like real metal. They come in ready to use cans, or bottles, for airbrushing. I used them right out of the can, and did NOT rub them out to a shiny finish. I think it made them look more like the ships colors, and gave them a somewhat muted tone.

I used "Magnesium" metalizer for my 1st base color, and then used Aztec Dummys templates for my hull pattern. For the 2nd coat over the templates, I used "Stainless Steel" metalizer paint. One thing about the metalizer paint, is you have to make sure to put a coat of what Testors calls "Metalizer Sealer", over each coat, so it doesn't peel up on ya, and it gives the paint a good seal coat.

So it was like this:
1) Wash all parts good in soapy water, to remove release agents from the moulding process. I also used some model prep liquid I got at Hobbytown.
2) Apply magnesium metalizer - (let dry a good day or two)
3) Apply metalizer sealer - (same drying method)
4) Apply a coat of clearcoat.
5) Apply templates, and immediately apply Stainless steel metalizer
6) Remove templates after about an hour, so you get good edges where the colors overlap. ( I lifted my templates at the edge with a hobby knife )
7) Apply metalizer sealer - (let dry again)
8) Apply a coat of clear glosscoat and let dry. This gives you a good surface for applying your decals.
9) Apply decals. ( I used decal set, so they hugged the surface better on the small ones ) Let dry.
10) I then sealed the decals in with a coat of Testors "Satin Finish" clearcoat.
It gives the hull a semi-glossy look, but doesn't make it too shiny, like a clearcoat.

Viola! A good looking representation of the NX-01. If ya want to add extra hull patterns, you can adjust how you lay down the colors. I just think the metalizer paints do a good job of simulating the ship panels. Just DO NOT buff out the colors! Makes em TOO shiny!

Best of luck!
Sincerely,
Scorp :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Justin

I like the idea of NX-07 Buran and NX-08 Pitchka. I am not sure I would number them before Endevour since the only flight was unmanned and subject of controversy since they never televised the actual launch. See the history of the shuttles below.

The Soviets built eight test Burans, and five production versions (originally 3 were planned, but htat was increased in 1983)
Serial numbers and current status

OK-M (later OK-ML-1) Static test Now at Baikonur Cosmodrome 
OK-GLI Aero test 
OK-KS Static electrical/integration test Now at the Energia factory in Korolev 
OK-MT (later OK-ML-2) Engineering mock-up Now at Baikonur Cosmodrome 
OK-??? Static test Status unknown 
OK-TVI Static heat/vacuum testbed Status unknown 
OK-??? Static test Status unknown 
OK-TVA Static test Now in Gorky Park, Moscow 

Pitchka is also spelled Ptichka

For those not familure with the Russian space shuttle program:

The most famous Buran - Buran Space Shuttle 1.01 is the sole orbiter that flew into space back in 1988. Tragically, in a horrible hanger collapse in 2002, this shuttle was destroyed, along with the Energia it sat upon.

Buran 1.02 was the second of five Buran Space Shuttle's being. Nicknamed 'Ptichka' , which means 'little bird'. Buran 1.02 was virtually fully completed when the Buran-Energia program's funding was cut. Readiness to takeoff at the beginning of 1993 was evaluated between 95-97%. Only a handful of electronic systems were yet to be installed. She was the only shuttle fitted with life support systems at the time of program cancellation.Her first scheduled flight was in 1993, when she was expected to fly by remote to the Mir space station. This mission never reached fruition. Subsequent missions to Mir were carried out by US Shuttles.

Buran 2.01 was the third space orbiter under construction when the Buran-Energia program was halted in 1993. Buran 2.01 is the first of the 'second' series of Burans, these Buran utilised minor tweaks and improvements gained from the flight of Buran 1.01 and construction of Buran 1.02. The notable differences between the second series shuttles and 1.01/1.02 is primarily with regards to improvements made to the cockpit. Buran 2.01's degree of readiness at the time of cancellation was estimated at between 30-50 percent. 

Buran 2.02 was the fourth Buran space capable orbiter under construction. She was the second of the newer series of space capable Buran orbiters being built. At the time of the halting of the Buran-Energia program, Buran 2.02 was under construction on the factory floor at the Tushino Machine Building Plant just outside of Moscow. Her level of completion was estimated between 10-20 percent. With funding gone, Buran 2.02 remained unfinished on the factory floor for a number of years. Recently she has been dismantled and moved outside to the back of the premises. She now lies exposed to the elements. Many of her tiles have since been stripped, such as those shown below can now be bought on the internet.

Buran 2.03, was the youngest of the Burans to meet an untimely death. Buran 2.03 was the latest model of the second series of space capable Burans, and the fifth space capable Buran being built overall at the Tushino Machine Building Plant in Moscow. As such, Buran 2.02 was the least finished of all the Burans at the time of the halting of the program in 1993. Worked stopped and she was subsequently dismantled and destroyed. Today nothing much remains of Buran 2.03.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Was it 1.02 or 2.01 that was purchased and moved to Australia within the last few years?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Neither - it was one of the test birds:
OK-GLI was stored at Zhukovsky Air Base, near Moscow, and eventually bought by an Australian company, Buran Space Corporation. The owners, however, went into bankruptcy, and the vehicle was moved into the open air, where it suffered some deterioration and vandalism. In September 2004 a German reporter team found the Shuttle near Bahrain. It was bought by the Sinsheim Auto & Technik Museum, and was transported to Germany in 2005.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

NX Class Starships:
NX-01 Enterprise
NX-02 Columbia
NX-03 Challenger
NX-04 Discovery
NX-05 Atlantis
NX-06 Endevour
NX-07 Buran
NX-08 Pitchka (can also be spelled Ptichka)

Commisioning information:
- Year 1 - Enterprise launched
- Year 3 - Columbia shown under construction
- Year 4 - Columbia launches. Assumed - Challenger's hull is layed down
-Year 5 - Challenger should be under construction and nearing completion,
with the hull starting to be layed down for Discovery.
-Year 6 Challenger launches, Discovery either complete or nearing
completion by the end of the year, Atlantis hull layed down and started.
- Year 7 Discovery launches if it hasn't already, Atlantis launches by the
middle or end of the year. Endevours hull is layed down.
- Year 8 Endevour launches. Burans hull is layed down and nearly complete
by the end of the year.
- Year 9 Buran launches. Pitchka is layed down and launches by the end of
the year. It would be the last of the NX class starships.
- Year 10 - Enterprise is decommissioned

Improvements would be incorporated into each ship, and color variations
would be found in each ship.

- I plan to build a large Endevour or Atlantis with a translucent blue
added to the hull color. I will experiment with the coloring on a smaller one to begin with. The 2 Russian names could have a red tint to
their hulls to pay homage to their heritage.


----------



## Anduril (May 20, 2006)

You're crazy


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the Metal Paints.
http://www.alclad2.com/alclad-home.html
They have Prismpaints too.
Nice, I was thinking about them.
Cheers


----------

